# my first peppermill



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2012)

Turned this one yesterday from a piece of honey locust that David Dobbs sent me ... I can see where these could be habit-forming 

[attachment=14856]


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 18, 2012)

That is an exceptionally good peppermill for being a "first".


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 18, 2012)

Very cool! Has a "mid-century modern" look to it.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2012)

Very elegant. That's a beauty! Your first looks better than my last one lol. And yes PM's are very addicting!


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks good. I like the nice clean lines.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words.

As I was moving a couple of things off the hood of my car this morning, I found the piece of Honey Locust that I thought I'd used yesterday ... huh? :i_dunno:

I guess that means it's a piece of Myrtle that Dean Jordan sent me as a bonus with the Myrtle Burl I won in the site auction.

Or not.

:i_dunno:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 18, 2012)

Duncan - Awesome Job. Great design 
Scott


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Duncan - Awesome Job. Great design
> Scott



Thanks, Scott. Mostly the design came because I can't do beads without the spindle gouge catching and cutting a screwthread back up the workpiece ... v-notches I can manage :lolol:


----------



## drycreek (Dec 18, 2012)

Great looking PM and yes they are habit forming.


----------

